# Built This Weekend



## cadillacbike (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## scorpius (Jul 8, 2016)

looks good , very nice job


----------



## robertc (Jul 8, 2016)

Maybe the storms will check up so you can ride that bad boy this weekend.


----------



## cadillacbike (Jul 17, 2016)

robertc said:


> Maybe the storms will check up so you can ride that bad boy this weekend.



 its been crazy


----------

